# Distribuzione e PC vecchitto [Risolto]

## innovatel

Ciao ragazzi. devo far un sito per mio padre che poi userà solo lui per la gestione dei clienti del negozio. Il fatto è che non so che distribuzione mettergli dato le caratteristiche non troppo elevate del portatile (acer)

EXTENSA 501DX

P266MMXPCI 512K

32MB

HD3.2

Al volo me ne son venute in mente 2: slack o gentoo

la slack l'ho usata diversi mesi è mi è piaciuta davvero tanto. Unica cosa che era un xp2000 il processore e quindi non avevo pesantezza. So cmq che la slack non è pesante.

la gentoo mi verrebbe da tentare l'installazione per il semplice fattop che si compila ad-hoc per la macchina e quindi guadagnerei qualcosina in prestazioni.

Che mi consigliate?

spero di non esser finito OT, in caso perdonatemi.

ciao ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi. devo far un sito per mio padre che poi userà solo lui per la gestione dei clienti del negozio. Il fatto è che non so che distribuzione mettergli dato le caratteristiche non troppo elevate del portatile (acer)
> 
> EXTENSA 501DX
> 
> P266MMXPCI 512K
> ...

 

Gentoo chiaramente... Comunque io terrei in considerazione debian...

Inoltre se e' per tuo padre e se non e' molto pratico di linux penso

che la mandrake sia la piu' adeguata.

----------

## innovatel

mio padre ha già problemi con windows a volte  :Sad: 

però la sistemerei io, metterei l'avvio di apache,php,mysql e poi lui devo solo loggarsi e aprire il browser. nulla di più

al massimo ci gioca.

mdk e rh le ho scartate perchp non mi piaciono.

debian onestamente mai provata. c'è chi dice che è fantastica, chi mi dice che è oscena...bhooooo  :Sad: 

----------

## bsolar

Fondamentalmente io consiglio quella con cui hai più familiarità, se è adeguata allo scopo.

----------

## innovatel

son sincero. ho usato red hat e slack

la rh mi fa schifo...la slack credo che vada bene...  :Smile: 

ora a casa mi metterò la gentoo

 :Rolling Eyes:  chissà se riesco a fare quello che vorrei senza far danni   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che mi consigliate?
> 
> spero di non esser finito OT, in caso perdonatemi.
> ...

 

In un forum Gentoo che vuoi che ti consiglino?  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, io ti consiglio gentoo per un semplice motivo: è stabilissima, comoda da usare e soprattutto ti permette quell'incremento di prestazioni rispetto ad altre distro che potrebbe fare la differenza. Mmmm, sono tre motivi, fa niente?  :Wink: 

----------

## innovatel

Ciao Shev, sapevo che la domanda qua era "di parte". L'ho voluta fare lo stesso in quanto non conosco la gentoo e non mi sembrava corretto fare una scelta tra un qualcosa che conosco ed un "ho sentito". tutto qua.

Vedo però che il fatto delle prestazioni l'ho beccato pure io  :Very Happy: 

Sulla stabilità questo non so dirti, devo ancora provarla. Per quanto riguarda la slack quella mi pare ben stabile

Sulla semplicità, dicicamoc he è relativo il tutto e considerando che la deve usare my dad ....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sulla semplicità, dicicamoc he è relativo il tutto e considerando che la deve usare my dad ....  

 

Parlavo di semplicità in confronto alla slack  :Very Happy:  Imho gentoo è più semplice da gestire della slack, o meglio, più che semplice forse è "comoda" la parola giusta. Poi è tutto una questione di gusti, sia chiaro.

----------

## Panda

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che mi consigliate?
> 
> spero di non esser finito OT, in caso perdonatemi.
> ...

 

Se hai la pazienza di aspettare mentre compila allora vai con la gentoo   :Cool: 

Senno' metti la slackware o un'altra distro cosi' non ti vengono i rimorsi -come a me- di aver installato la gentoo da stage3 sul mio server quando con un po' di pazienza in piu' potevo partire da stage1  :Laughing: 

Il mio server (PII-350Mhz) c'e' stato 15 ore a ricompilarsi tutto (emerge -e world --deep)... ma non avevo ne Xfree, ne mysql, ne apache, ne php... solo iptables, quindi prevedo che ci stara' sicuramente piu' di '15' ore se devi compilare anche quello che non ho compilato io.... e se non vuoi stare con twm o non ti accontenti di {black|flux|open}box o wmaker per compilare gnome o kde ci vorra' qualche alta oretta... (io non ho mai compilato ne gnome ne kde ma ho sentito dire che per kde ci vogliono giorni interi)

----------

## innovatel

a quanto so kde ci vogliono 10 h su un pc normale.

su quello non ne ho idea.

----------

## cerri

Gentoo, ma vista la macchina parti da stage 3...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Gentoo, ma vista la macchina parti da stage 3...

 

Secondo me ce la fa anche dallo stage 1.

----------

## cerri

Che ce la fa sicuro.

Che si ammazza prima di vedere il risultato anche...   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Che ce la fa sicuro.
> 
> Che si ammazza prima di vedere il risultato anche...  

 

Io saro' masochista (comunque l'ho gia' detto) ma ho messo gentoo stage1

su un 133MHz con 64Mb RAM....

----------

## cerri

Ma su un 133 e' diverso.

E' il processore che si ammazza, non tu  :Cool: 

----------

## paolo

Io opterei per slack visti i soli 3,2G di hd perchè Gentoo pompa ma occupa  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## The Katta

Slack  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Io opterei per slack visti i soli 3,2G di hd perchè Gentoo pompa ma occupa 
> 
> 

 

Vero, non ci avevo pensato (vedi ad avere dischi da 80 GB che succede? Si perdono certe sane, vecchie abitudini  :Wink:  ). Effettivamente con gentoo rischia di avere poco spazio...

----------

## GhePeU

poco spazio e processore lento... io dico slackware, anche perchè non credo su un p266 mmx si guadagni moltissimo con ottimizzazioni più spinte di quelle usate nei pacchetti precompilati

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *paolo wrote:*   Io opterei per slack visti i soli 3,2G di hd perchè Gentoo pompa ma occupa 
> 
>  
> 
> Vero, non ci avevo pensato (vedi ad avere dischi da 80 GB che succede? Si perdono certe sane, vecchie abitudini  ). Effettivamente con gentoo rischia di avere poco spazio...

 

Su 133MHz avevo 2Gb e tutto e' andato liscio... forse fortuna?   :Laughing: 

----------

## innovatel

ieri sera poi ho optato per le slack rulez !!!

solo che ho toppato la parte finale dell'installazione e mo non mi parte senza floppy

 :Rolling Eyes:  fortuna che non ho toppato con la gentoo da stage 1  :Rolling Eyes: 

sta notte no perchè son di turno, ma domani mattina appena smonto la reinstallo !!! Slack RuleZ

----------

## shev

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> non credo su un p266 mmx si guadagni moltissimo con ottimizzazioni più spinte di quelle usate nei pacchetti precompilati

 

Imho è esattamente il contrario, è proprio su queste macchine che si sente la differenza (ovvio, non sarà una differenza abissale, ma almeno si nota). Su macchine potenti non si nota molto il gap di prestazioni proprio perchè già tanto potenti e veloci in hardware. Sul mio pIII 450 ricordo che la differenza era stata notevole  :Very Happy: 

per Fedeliallalinea: non è questione di fortuna, si può benissimo installare gentoo anche con poco spazio, solo che si avrà poi meno spazio libero per il resto e soprattutto certe cose le si potrà installare solo precompilate non avendo sufficiente spazio libero per la compilazione (tipo openoffice). Poi sono pareri in via teorica, basati su quanto letto nel forum, in pratica non ho mai installato gentoo su hd così piccoli.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> la sistemerei io, metterei l'avvio di apache,php,mysql e poi lui devo solo loggarsi e aprire il browser. nulla di più

 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> per Fedeliallalinea: non è questione di fortuna, si può benissimo installare gentoo anche con poco spazio, solo che si avrà poi meno spazio libero per il resto e soprattutto certe cose le si potrà installare solo precompilate non avendo sufficiente spazio libero per la compilazione (tipo openoffice). Poi sono pareri in via teorica, basati su quanto letto nel forum, in pratica non ho mai installato gentoo su hd così piccoli.

 

Per mettere quelle cose che ha detto innovatel secondo me e' piu' che 

sufficiente (mettendo pero' un wm tipo wmaker o fluxbox).

----------

## GhePeU

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *GhePeU wrote:*   non credo su un p266 mmx si guadagni moltissimo con ottimizzazioni più spinte di quelle usate nei pacchetti precompilati 
> 
> Imho è esattamente il contrario, è proprio su queste macchine che si sente la differenza (ovvio, non sarà una differenza abissale, ma almeno si nota). Su macchine potenti non si nota molto il gap di prestazioni proprio perchè già tanto potenti e veloci in hardware. Sul mio pIII 450 ricordo che la differenza era stata notevole 
> 
> 

 

non ne facevo questione di potenza... è solo che il p266 mmx (a meno che non mi sbagli) è un i586 con estensioni mmx, e ormai diverse distro sono già precompilate per i586

----------

## shev

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ne facevo questione di potenza... è solo che il p266 mmx (a meno che non mi sbagli) è un i586 con estensioni mmx, e ormai diverse distro sono già precompilate per i586

 

Bhe, a parte che diverse distro hanno ancora supporto generale per x86 (quindi 486 etc), cmq ci sono anche altre ottimizzazioni che si possono fare oltre all'archiettura, dal -O3 a tutte le altre opzioni dette e ripetute (e che dubito siano usate di default dalle altre distro). Cmq è solo una mia opionione, non vuole essere la verità assoluta  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

X la compilazione puoi sempre compilarlo sul tuo PC, tar.bz2 della directory, fai partire il portatile con il livecd della gentoo, formatti il disco, ci decomprimi il sistema, dai lilo per installare il boot loader nel MBR e sei a posto.

Il mese scorso ho provato Gentoo sul PC di mio fratello (era al mare  :Smile:  ) poi con questo sistema ho compilato il mio PC e il mio server...(usando pure distcc  :Smile:  )

Non reinstallare la Slack!! edita il /etc/lilo.conf in modo appropriato (che si installi sul MBR) e poi dai lilo

(anch'io vengo da un paio di anni di Slackware, devo dire che mi manca il suo gestore di pacchetti, credo che lo installerò per gestirmi i programmi non presenti in portage)

----------

## innovatel

editare? il fatto è che nn esiste   :Rolling Eyes: 

guarda, sinceramente è meglio che la reinstallo così scelgo appuatamwnte i pacchetti da installare e quali no

Raga, devo ringraziarvi a tutti....pensavo di venir ingorato per 2 motivi

1) sono nuovo

2) la domanda nn era inerenta al 100% con gentoo

ed invece no.  :Smile: 

Grassiieeeeeee  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Rimanendo in tema: sapete quanto occupa un'installazione minima senza X (per fare un gateway, firewall)?

Bastano due hd da 850?

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Gentoo non lo so. Turbolinux 6.0.5 85 mb  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Esistono anche firewall/gateway su un floppy da 1,44... ma a me interessava essere G-powered!  :Wink: 

Paolo

----------

## hellraiser

io opterei su una bella slack 8.1...

ah cmq io a giorni dovrei prendermi un 486, e li vorrei sapere cosa poterci mettere veramente !

che dite ??    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## hellraiser

a dimenticavo....

come scopo è quello di fare un server web per didattica...niente di +...

quindi senza Xfree, etc....etc....etcc

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ah cmq io a giorni dovrei prendermi un 486, e li vorrei sapere cosa poterci mettere veramente !

 

Gentoo purtroppo la scarterei (leggi il topic per i motivi), quindi le sole scelte (imho) valide sono: debian o slack.

Entrambe te le consiglio in versioni non troppo recenti (versioni vecchie hanno librerie e binari più compatti e leggeri, le ultime rischi fatichino troppo su un 486 e che il serverino si sieda non appena lo carichi anche solo leggermente...). Poi su quale scegliere delle due va a gusti personali, non c'è la ricetta universale e definitiva. Poi molto dipende anche da quanta ram avrà il sistemino...

My 2 cents

----------

## JQKA

Ciao,

dico la mia:

se hai occasione prova FreeBSD.

Io ce l'ho su un IBM380z PII 266 con 64Mb di RAM,e anch'io lo uso

per giocherellare con il php,quindi c'e' apache,postgresql e pure kde.

Beh,a occhio sono dimezzati i tempi rispetto a slack 8 quando lancio X,apro Konqueror,Mozilla etc.

La versione di FreeBSD che ho e' la 4.5 (non sento il bisogno di un aggiornamento,sono pigro),e ho installato i precompilati dal cd.

Da considerare anche la Mandrake,non so ora,ma un tempo utilizzava

un compilatore ottimizzato per i suoi rpm.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *JQKA wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> dico la mia:
> 
> se hai occasione prova FreeBSD.
> ...

 

L'idea non e' malvagia cosi' puo' provare il padre di portage cioe' ports.

----------

## shev

 *JQKA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se hai occasione prova FreeBSD.
> 
> 

 

Così non vale però, io rimanevo in ambito linux  :Razz: 

Scherzi a parte, ovviamente ci sono sempre i validissimi *BSD (io preferisco OpenBSD, ma qui è ancora questione di gusti), anche qui non recentissimi magari...

----------

## innovatel

guardate, io sto giocherellando con la slack e dopo aver messo fluxbox mi sto trovando bene. non è pesante e schizza.

Sta sera mi verrà da rider ad installare Apache, Php e mySql  :Very Happy: 

----------

